

Show HN: Relaunching Dresssed.com – Premium Rails Themes - MrMcDowall
https://dresssed.com

======
dutchbrit
When you say relaunched, does that mean you previously had other themes too
(as I can only find 1 right now)?

Also, consider adding a contact form, not everyone has a mail account setup to
their mail app.

~~~
MrMcDowall
Relaunched in the sense that the site used to belong to Marc-Andre Cournouyer
and he launched it in 2012, and it was all based on Twitter Bootstrap 2.

We're the new owners and have invested a huge amount of time updating that
original theme, and starting new themes!

Thanks for the tip, that's a good catch.

~~~
Kudos
Unfortunately, the only theme you have looks about 2 or 3 years behind the
trends (as does the site itself).

Best get those new themes out the door asap.

~~~
MrMcDowall
Indeed!

------
netskrill
good to hear, i thought this was an abandoned project, i reember following
this over 2 years ago on HN

